# Lulu at the supreme.



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Had a great day at the supreme, lulu got 1st and bob, iam over the moon!

Well done to everyone who went,

Chris it was nice to see you and your family again, welldone on your win and the grand, great result,. Thanks for taking some pics of lulu (silly me forgot to charge the camera!)

Soupie, burfy and staceyscats i did come to your pens but i must of missed you, hope you had a good day.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow fantastic pictures, such a beautiful girl,..


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ah thanks , shes a little star x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

were you mean't to get something from RC if you got BOB then?
i saw lulu, only cat from here i saw, she is a fab little girl. no wonder you are so proud. :thumbup:


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

wow your Show cage looks great. do you do a diffrent themed one every show???
Your cat is gorgeous (sorry spelling)
Congrats on your wins also.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

wow shes stunning


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> were you mean't to get something from RC if you got BOB then?
> i saw lulu, only cat from here i saw, she is a fab little girl. no wonder you are so proud. :thumbup:


Ye they put a card on your pen and collect it from their stand. I forgot to jot any pen numbers down so i could only find the cats i knew the names of .sorry, i would have loved to see your cat.

How did yours do?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

:frown2: just read my card, ha ha i didn't realize! i only took my rafa as caesar hurt his eye thursday night but he got 1st & bob from 3 so was chuffed with that. :thumbup1: i'm also happy that he is a very relazed boy in his pen etc and handles really well..


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats brilliant. Shame about the little trophy. x


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Huge congratulations!!!!!
You must be soooooooo proud


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

may said:


> Huge congratulations!!!!!
> You must be soooooooo proud


Thankyou, x


----------



## sarah1212 (Aug 15, 2008)

congratulations, couldn't go cat has acne on chin so was gutted, do you know who was supreme cat ??


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations to Lulu's win Very beautiful girl!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Great results girls. Congratulations.xxxxx


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

I had the pleasure of seeing her in the flesh.. she is bootiful


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Well done Jen! Sorry I missed you!

I spent ages in the morning trying to clear up a drama - I walked off round a corner and left my bag I dump my junk in in front of my pen and someone kindly picked it p and handed to security as lost property. Unfortunately it then got carted off to the proper security area as they thought my coffee thermos might be a bomb  So that wasted 1.5 hours in the am trailing round lol

My little kitten didn't do so well - 4th in kitten class but he is completely out of kilter with nothing balancing so very fair result - judge also not keen on his look but you win some and you lose some 

Mister F more than made up for it by winning an incredibly strong neuter class with the best of the best all out in FORCE - most selkirk neuters in one place ever! He also gained BOB and his 8th Intermediate Certificate and then came in Alex Welsh's top 3 for BOV out of 21 just missing out to a stunning cream boy who has beaten him before in sides an awful lot and is quite breathtaking 

Absolutely thrilled, elated and stunned and have a temperature of 101 as gradually through day come down with an icky throat bug..... just dragged myself out of bed for another tepid bath! 

Friend got photos and I finally got some pro ones done which fingers crossed will be super so will post them when they come!

Well done everyone on your fabulous days


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Well done Jen !!!!!  so sorry we didnt manage to catch up


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Well done Jen! Sorry I missed you!
> 
> I spent ages in the morning trying to clear up a drama - I walked off round a corner and left my bag I dump my junk in in front of my pen and someone kindly picked it p and handed to security as lost property. Unfortunately it then got carted off to the proper security area as they thought my coffee thermos might be a bomb  So that wasted 1.5 hours in the am trailing round lol
> 
> ...


OMG! at least they handed it in and didnt steal it, some would.

I think the cream neuter was burfys cat from here, iam sure she will correct me if iam wrong. getting in the top 3 is an acheivement so welldone.

x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Jen & Lulu*

*Your drapes are wonderful*


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*congratulations Lulu and Jen :thumbup:*


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Well done, Lulu looks absolutly beautiful.
Mary
x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Well done Jen! Sorry I missed you!
> 
> I spent ages in the morning trying to clear up a drama - I walked off round a corner and left my bag I dump my junk in in front of my pen and someone kindly picked it p and handed to security as lost property. Unfortunately it then got carted off to the proper security area as they thought my coffee thermos might be a bomb  So that wasted 1.5 hours in the am trailing round lol
> 
> ...


what a nightmare!

weldone mr f beating all those cats.... clever boy.... and weldone your cutey kitten, love him!!!!

we watched the selkirk rex breed talk yesterday. very interesting... and 2 yummy kittens...


----------



## Chelocoonz (Sep 6, 2008)

Well done Lulu ,Fantastic looking cat you must be so proud ,Love your drapes they look beautiful .x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

TO YOU JEN AND LULU<HER PEN COLORS AND DECOR ARE BEAUTIFUL:thumbup1::biggrin:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Lulu did you proud and looks every inch a winner :thumbup:


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Well Done Lulu, she looks so laid back and pleased with herself


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

shame i didnt see you x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Jen, what a day you had congratulations, it was so good to meet up with you again too, you're cat has a great future ahead of her keep her going to the shows hon, ive email you the pics i took too i hope you get them ok, chat soon...........chris.


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Brilliant Jen you must be so thrilled 
Sorry I missed you I was so worked up about my boy he got Best Variety Neuter didnt expect that at all 
Did'nt get home till 8 so knackered but worth it in the end


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Jen i forgot to say to you, well done on the pin board too , you did a great job................i know where to come if i need any woodwork done now .....see ya soon...........chris.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

She's lovely, Congratulations!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> Jen i forgot to say to you, well done on the pin board too , you did a great job................i know where to come if i need any woodwork done now .....see ya soon...........chris.


Gave me blisters making that but well worth it, ps did you not notice the wonky hinges pmsl


----------

